# *** اسئلة واجابتها من الكتاب المقدس ***



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

**** اسئلة واجابتها من الكتاب المقدس ***




*سؤال: ما هو أول وعد من الله للبشر؟ 

الإجابة: أول وعد من الله للبشر كان ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية {تك15:3}. 




سؤال: متى كان أول سماح من الله للإنسان بأكل اللحوم؟ وما هو شرطه؟ 

الإجابة: كان أول سماح من الله للإنسان بأكل اللحوم بعد رسو فلك نوح ، والشرط هو أن ان الإنسان لا يأكل لحماً بدمه {تك9: 3،4}. 




سؤال: من كان أول إنسان ذكر الكتاب إنه كان ناجحا؟ وماذا كان سبب نجاحه؟ 

الإجابة: أول إنسان ذكر في الكتاب إنه كان ناجحاً هو يوسف الصديق . السبب في ذلك أن الله كان معه {تك2:39}. 




سؤال: من هو أول شخص ذكر الكتاب أنه سبى؟ 

الإجابة: أول شخص ذكر الكتاب أنه سبي هو لوط ضمن سبي سادوم {تك14: 12، 14}. 




سؤال: ماذا كانت أول عقوبة إلهية جماعية؟ وماذا كانت الثانية ، والثالثة ، والرابعة؟؟؟ 

الإجابة: أول عقوبة إلهية جماعية كانت هو الطوفان {تك11}.

و العقوبة الجماعية الثالثة كانت حرق أهل سادون {تك19}. 

والعقوبة الجماعية الرابعة كانت الضربات التي أصابت المصريين أيام فرعون موس


سؤال: ما هي أول حرب قامت بين ملوك وسجلها الكتاب؟ 

الإجابة: أول حرب قامت بين ملوك وسجلها الكتاب هي حرب كدر لعومر فيها أربعة ملوك ضمن ملوك {14: 1،2}. 




سؤال: ما هي أول مرة ذكر فيها الضحك في الكتاب؟ 

الإجابة: أول مرة ذكر فيها الضحك في الكتاب هو ضحك سارة في باطنها لما سمعت أمها ستلد في شيخوختها {تك12:18}. 




سؤال: متى وردت كلمة { خطية } لأول مرة؟ ولمن قيلت؟ 

الإجابة:
وردت كلمة خطية لأول مرة في قول الرب لقايين " إن لم يسحن فعند الباب خطية
رابضة وإليك إشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها " {تك7:4}. 




سؤال: من هو أول رجل تزوج امرأتين؟ وماذا كان إسما المرأتين؟ 

الإجابة: أول رجل تزوج بإمرأتين هو لامك {من نسل قايين وإسما المرأتين عادة وصلة {تك19:4}. 




سؤال: من هي أول إمرأة لعنت؟ وما كان نوع لعنتها؟ 

الإجابة: أول امرأة لعنت هي امرأة لوط إذ تحولت إلي عمود ملح {تك26:19}. 





سؤال: من هو أول شخص قيل في الكتاب إنه كان كاهناً؟ 

الإجابة: أول شخص قيل عنه في الكتاب إنه كان كاهناً هو ملكي صادق {تك18:14}. 




سؤال: من هو أول رجل لعن؟ ومن كان الثانى؟ 

الإجابة: أول رجل لعن هو قايين {تك4: 9، 11}. أما ثاني رجل لعن فهو كنعان {تك25:9}. 




سؤال: متى كانت مرة ذكرت فيها عبارة ( بيت الله )؟ وأين؟ 

الإجابة:
أول مرة ذكرت فيها عبارة { بيت الله }، كانت في قول يعقوب أبي الآباء " ما
أرهب هذا المكان . ما إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء "{تك17:28}. 




سؤال: من هو أول ابن احزن والديه في زواجه؟ 

الإجابة: أول أبن أحزن والديه في زواجه هو عيسو لما تزوج إثنتين من بنات حث " فكانتا مرارة نفس لاسحق ورفقة {تك26: 24، 25}. 




سؤال: ما هي أول كذبة وردت في الكتاب؟ 

الإجابة: أول كذبة وردت في الكتاب هي قول الحية { الشيطان } لآدم وحواء " لن تموتاً "{تك4:3}. 


سؤال: من هو أول من ورد في الكتاب أنه أحسن إلى المسيئين إليه؟ 

الإجابة: أول من ورد في الكتاب أنه أحسن إلي المسيئين إليه هو يوسف الصديق في إحسانه لأخوته {تك45}. 




سؤال: أول مرة ورد في الكتاب تعبير (أبناء الله) ؟ 

الإجابة: أول مرة ورد فيها تعبير أبناء الله في الكتاب هي ما قيل قبل الطوفان " رأي أبناء الله بنات الناس أنهن حسنات "{تك2:6}. 




سؤال: ما هى أول أسرة عرفت الموسيقى؟ وما هى الآلات التى استخدمها؟ 

الإجابة: أول أسرة عرفت الموسيقي هي أسرة يوبال وقد استخدمت العود والمزمار {تك21:4}. 




سؤال: ما هي أول مرة ذكرت فيها (العشور) في الكتاب؟ وما هي المرة الثانية؟ 

الإجابة:
أول مرة ذكر فيها العشور كانت في ملاقاة أبينا إبراهيم لملكي صادق، حيث "
أعطاه عشراً من كل شئ. "{تك20:14}. والمرة الثانية كانت في نذر أبينا
يعقوب إذا كان الله معه ورده إلي بيت أبيه، إذ قال للرب " وكل ما تعطيني،
فإني أعشره لك {تك22:28}. 




سؤال: من هو أول إنسان حلم أحلاماً وتحققت؟ 

الإجابة: أول إنسان حلم احلاماً وتحققت هو يوسف الصديق {تك37}. 





سؤال: ما هي أول خطية ذكرت في الكتاب؟ وكانت خطية من؟ 

الإجابة:
أول خطية ذكرت في الكتاب هي خطية كبرياء . وهي خطية الشيطان . وقد وردت في
{أش14: 13، 14}. وقال فيها " اصعد إلي السموات، أرفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله
.. أصير مثل العلي " 




سؤال: ما هي أول مرة ذكر فيها تدشين بيت الله؟ ومن قام بذلك؟ وكيف؟ 

الإجابة:
أول مرة ذكر فيها تدشين بيت الله، كانت حينما أخذ يعقوب " الحجر الذي تحت
رأسه، وأقامه عموداً،، وصب زيتاً علي رأسه، ودعا إسم ذلك المكان بيت إيل
"{أي بيت الله }{تك28: 18، 19 }. 


سؤال: من هو أول إنسان صارع مع الله وغلب؟ 

الإجابة: أول إنسان صارع مع الله وغلب هو أبونا يعقوب {تك28: 32}. 




سؤال: من هو أول شخص أمره الله أن يلهج في شريعته نهاراً وليلاً؟ 

الإجابة: أول شخص أمره الله أن يلهج في شريعته نهاراً وليلاً هو يشوع بن نون {يش8:1}. 




سؤال: من هو أول إنسان ذكر الكتاب أنه نذر نذراً؟ ماذا قال؟ 

الإجابة: أول إنسان ذكر الكتاب انه نذر نذراً هو يعقوب {تك28: 20 }. 




سؤال: من هما الساحران اللذان قاوما موسى النبي؟ من ذكر اسميهما؟ 

الإجابة: الساحران اللذان قاوما موسى هما ينيس، ويمبريس ذكر إسميهما بولس الرسول في {2تي8:3} 




سؤال: ما هو آخر عدو سيبطل؟ 

الإجابة: آخر عدو سيبطل هو الموت {1كو26:15}. 




سؤال: من هو القاضي الذى نذر نذراً؟ وحزن جداً لتنفيذه؟ وماذا كان نذره؟ 

الإجابة:
القاضي الذي نذر نذراً، وحزن جداً لتنفيذه،هو يفتاح . وكان نذره للرب هو "
إن دفعت بني عمون ليدي، فالخارج الذي يخرج من ابواب بيتي للقائي عند رجوعي
بالسلامة من عند بني عمون يكون للرب، وأصعده محرقة {قض11: 30، 31}. فكانت
أبنته هي التي خرجت للقائه بدفوف ورقص، وهي وحيدة {قض11: 34}. 




سؤال: من هو النبي الذي كان جميلاً وأشقر مع حلاوة في العينين؟ 

الإجابة: النبي الذي كان جميلاً وأشقر مع حلاوة في العينين هو داود {1صم12:16}{1صم42: 17}. 




سؤال: من كان شريك القديس بولس الرسول في تبشير أهل كورنثوس؟ 

الإجابة: شريك بولس الرسول في تبشير أهل كورنثوس هو أبولس {1كو5:3}. 




سؤال: من هما الزوجان اللذان جعلا بيتهما كنيسة؟ 

الإجابة: الزوجان اللذان جعلا بيتهما كنيسة هما اكيلا وبريسكلا (رو 16 : 3ـ 5) 




سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي قيل في سفر الأعمال أن الرب دعاه لتبشير رومه؟ 

الإجابة: هو بولس الرسول الزى قال له الرب " كما شهدت لى في ارشليم ,هكذا ينبغى ان تشهد في رومية ايضا " { اع 23 : 11} 




سؤال: من هو الأسقف الذي كان حديث السن؟ 

الإجابة: الاسقف الذي كان حديث السن هو القديس تيموثاوس الذي قال لة القديس بولس الرسول "لايستهن احد بحداثتك "{1تى 4: 12 } 




سؤال: من هو الطفل الذي أحبه الله قبل ولادته، ومنحه سلطاناً على أخوته؟ 

الإجابة: الطفل الذي أحبه الرب قبل ولادته هو أبونا يعقوب {رؤ 9 :11 – 13 }{تك 25 :23 } . 




سؤال: من هو الشخص الذي دعاه كل من الأقانيم الثلاثة على حده؟ متى دعاه الإبن؟ ومتى دعاه الروح القدس؟ ومتى دعاه الله الأب؟ 
الإجابة: 
الشخص الذي دعاة كل من الاقانيم الثلاثة على حدة هو القديس بولس الرسول { شاول الطرسوسى }

أ- دعاة الابن في الطريق الى دمشق {أع 9:4 } 

ب- دعاة الروح القدس بقولة "افرزوالى برنابا وبرنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما الية" { أع 13 : 2 }

ج
– دعاة اللة الاب كما يظهر في قول بؤلس الرسول " لما سر اللة الذي أفرزنى
من بطن أمى،ودعانى بنعمته أن يعلن ابنه في لأبشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم
استشر لحما ولا دما" { غل 1 : 15،16 } 

سؤال: من هو الطفل الذي خدم الهيكل منذ طفولته؟ 

الإجابة: الطفل الذي خدم في الهيكل منذ طفولته هو صموئيل { 1صم 1 : 24 } {1صم 2: 11 } 




سؤال: من هو الطفل الذي درس الكتب المقدسة وهو في طفولته؟ 

الإجابة: الطفل الذي درس الكتب المقدسة في طفولته هو تيموثاوس { 2تى 3 :15 } 




سؤال: من هو الشخص الذي بشره القديس بولس وهو في السجن؟ ثم عمده في بيته؟ 

الإجابة: الشخص الذي بشره القديس بولس الرسول وهو في السجن، ثم عمدة في بيته، هو سجان فيلبى { أع 16 : 31-34 } 




سؤال: من هو النبي الذي كان جميلاً وأخفاه أبواه بعد ولادته ثلاثة أشهر؟ 

الإجابة: النبي الذي كان جميلاً، وأخفاه أبواه ثلاثة أشهر بعد ولادته هو موسى النبي {عب23:11}. 




سؤال: ما هي الرسائل الأربعة التى كتبها القديس بولس من رومية؟ 

الإجابة:
الرسائل الأربعة التي كتبها القديس بولس الرسول من رومية : هي رسائله إلي
أفسس، وفيلبي، وكولوسي،وفليمون { أنظر آخر الرسائل }. 





سؤال: كم سنة عاشها كل من آبائنا إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب؟ 

الإجابة: أبونا إبراهيم عاش 157سنة {تك7:25}. 
وعاش أبونا اسحق 180 سنة {تك28:35}. 

وعاش أبونا يعقوب 147 سنة {تك28:47}. 




سؤال: من هو النبي الذي عاقبه الرب، ورفض رفع العقوبة عنه؟ 

الإجابة: عاقب الرب موسى النبي بعدم دخول ارض الموعد لأنه خالف أمره في ضرب الصخرة . 




سؤال: من هو النبي الذي عاقبة مرتين؟ متى؟ ولماذا؟ 

الإجابة: عاقب الرب داود النبي علي خطية الزنا {2صم12}. وعاقبة مرة أخري لما عد الشعب {2صم 24}. 




سؤال: من هم الرسل الذين كان لكل منهم إسمان؟ اذكر خمسة من هؤلاء الرسل.. 

الإجابة: سمعان { بطرس } مت2:10 . 
لباوس { تداوس } مت3:10 . 

مرقس {يوحنا } 12:12 . 

متي {لاوي} . 

بولس { شاول } أع9 . 




سؤال: من كان أكبر الناس عمراً في تاريخ البشرية؟ 

الإجابة: أكبر الناس عمراً في تاريخ البشرية هو متوشالح، الذي عاش 969 سنة {تك27:5}. 



سؤال: من هو الذي حارب أباه بكل عنف، ومات في الحرب دون أن يدرك شيئاً؟ 

الإجابة: الذي حارب أباه، ومات في الحرب دون أن يدرك شيئاً أبشالوم الذي حارب أباه داود {2صم18:15}. 




سؤال: من هو الراعي الصغير الذي قتل أسداً؟ 

الإجابة: الراعي الصغير الذي قتل أسداً هو داود {1صم17: 34، 35} . 




سؤال: من هو الطفل الذي نقل رسالة من الله إلي الكاهن الأعظم في أيامه؟ 

الإجابة: صموئيل الطفل نقل رسالة من الله إلي عالي الكاهن {1صم3} . 




سؤال: من هو النبي الذى مسح ملكين : أحدهما صالح والثاني شرير؟ 

الإجابة: صمويئل مسح شاول الملك {1صم10} وكان شريراً ومسح داود ملكاً {1صم16}. وكان ملكاً صالحاً . 




سؤال: من هو الغني الأحمق البخيل، الذي أنقذته امرأته من الموت؟ 

الإجابة:
الغني الأحمق البخيل هو نابال الكرملي . وقد أرسل داود تهديداً بقتل نابال
. ولكن أنقذته زوجته ابيجايل من القتل بحكمتها، فعفا عنه داود {1صم25}. 




سؤال: من الذي تنبأ نبوءات صادقة عن المسيح، ثم مات هالكاً؟ 

الإجابة: الذي تنبأ نبؤات صادقة عن السيد المسيح، ومات هالكاً هو بلعام {عد25:23}.{رؤ14: 2}. 




سؤال: من هو القائد الذي رفض أن يذهب إلي الحرب، أن تذهب امرأته معه؟ 

الإجابة: القائد باراق بن ابينوعم رفض أن يذهب إلي الحرب أن لم تذهب دبورة معه {قض8:4}. 




سؤال: من الذي احتاجت مسؤلياته الكبيرة إلي سبعين مساعداً؟ 

الإجابة: موسى النبي أحتاجت مسئولياته إلي سبعين مساعداً {عد11}. 




سؤال: من هم الثلاثة الذين فتحت الأرض فاها وابتلعتهم؟ ولماذا؟ 

الإجابة: الذي فتحت الأرض فاها وأبتلعتهم هم قورح وداثان وأبيرام لأنهم أرادوا أن يقدموا البخور وهم ليسوا كهنة {عد32:16}. 




سؤال: من الذي نفذ قسمه، فهلك؟ 

الإجابة: هيرودس الملك نفذ قسمه، فقتل يوحنا المعمدان وقدم رأسه علي طبق إلي هيروديا، فهلك {مت10:14}. 




سؤال: من الذي مد له أجله خمسة عشر عاما 
الإجابة: الذي مد له اجله 15 عاماً هو الملك حزقيا {أش5:38}. 






سؤال: من هو أول شخص بنى مدينة؟ وما اسمها؟ 
الإجابة: أول من بنى مدينة هو قايين بعهد أن ولد له ابنه حنوك. ودعا المدينة باسم ابنه حنوك (تك4: 17). 




سؤال: من هو نمرود؟ وماذا كان عمله؟ 
الإجابة: نمرود هو ابن كوش بن حام بن نوح. وكان جباراً يعمل في الصيد وكان ابتداء مملكته بابل (تك10: 6 – 10). 




سؤال: من هو أول من استخدم الزيت في تدشين أول مكان دعى بيت الله؟ 
الإجابة: يعقوب أبو الآباء هو أول من استخدم الزيت في تدشين أول مكان دعى بيتاً لله (تك28: 17 – 19). 




سؤال: من هو أول شخص صنع البخور؟ 
الإجابة: أول من صنع البخور هو موسى النبى، حسب أمر الرب له (خر30: 34، 35). 




سؤال: من هو أول شخص دعى كاهن الله؟ 
الإجابة: أول شخص دعى كاهناً لله هو ملكى صادق (تك14: 18). 




سؤال: من هو أول رجل غير الله إسمه واسم إمراته؟ 
الإجابة:
أول من تغير اسمه واسم إمراته هو إبراهيم أبو الآباء، وكان اسمه قبلاً
إبرام (تك17: 5). وإمراته ساراى تغير اسمها إلى سارة (تك17: 15). 




سؤال: ومن هو ثانى رجل غير الله إسمه؟ 
الإجابة: يعقوب أبو الآباء هو ثاني رجل تغير اسمه، فصار اسمه إسرائيل (تك32: 28). 




سؤال: من هو أول من دعى أباً (بأبوة روحية) لحاكم كبير؟ 
الإجابة: يوسف الصديق هو أول من دعى أباً (بأبوة روحية)، إذ جعله الله أباً لفرعون (تك45: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 




سؤال: من هو الملك الذي أراد أن يقتل أبنه ولم يقتله؟ 
الإجابة: الملك الذي أراد أن يقتل ابنه ولم يقتله، هو شاول الملك الذي أراد أن يقتل ابنه يوناثان (1صم20: 30 – 33) (1صم14 


اتمنى ان كلنا نستفاد من الاسئلة واجابتها وكمان ممكن تنفع مسابقة لمدارس الاحد ...


----------

